# Midlands Rally Appreciation



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi All,

We have just arrived back from our week away so just caught up on posts about rally..................... We would also like to thank Jean and Dave for a brilliant weekend,we met some lovely people ,and it is so much nicer to now be able to put faces to names.

After the rally we travelled to a site near Chester, and we would like to say a big thank you to Jim and Shirley who met us the following day and gave us a sight seeing trip round the Wirral. We had planned to stay a few more days but got scared by the weather report 8O so moved Wednesday nearer to home.

When we set off we had no idea where to stay but decided on Bainland at Woodall Spa (where we have booked for Christmas). The site was quiet but very nice,and we had a sauna and swim which cheered us up as we were a bit lonely!!!!(think we were on such a high at the weekend).

Now going to try to find the photos from rally,did anyone see me lapdancing?????? 
    
Lesley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lesley,

There are some great photos posted, but so far none of the lapdancing, policewoman and nurse uniforms, bondage nor even my new cork trick :-(

I guess the lesson is you just have to attend these rallies to appreciate them in the full, shall we say .....

Dave


----------

